# possible problem? not an alternator..



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

my stanza has problems switching from 2nd into 3rd. the car is an automatic and i had the trans rebuilt.. a few hundred? miles ago. dont know. the odometer doesnt work... 

heres the kicker.. the car will switch when its NOT under a real heavy load. or when im at cruising at or under 30 MPH. OR! when im at WOT. but sometimes at WOT it wont shift.

now. when it does *try* to shift, it just puts the car into neutral and just doesnt go into gear, unless you play with the gas pedal a little bit. and after a little it will finally engage and will go. but when its in neutral i will just coast and then play with the pedal, and then engage.


im thinking of a few things here..

1. speed sensor?
2. throttle position sensor (just replaced with a used one, but problems still here.)
4. inhibitor relay OR the inhibitor switch.
5. sticking valve inside the valve body assembly.
6. shift computer... (ugh, fun getting to that..)

just put in some thought, i dont wanna get raped with a trans bill from some dumbshit shop where i live. but i found a parts car with everything except the shift computer (its a 92 and im a 91, different gear ratios between the years).

thanks

~Steve


----------

